# Stahls’ Announces Free October Heat Printing Webinars



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Stahls’ is offering a series of live how-to classes this month via Stahls’ TV. These free webinars will be hosted by some of the industry’s leading experts. Attendees, whether seasoned veterans or just starting out, will gain in depth knowledge about new technology in heat printing and how to make the most of their heat printing business. 

Reserve a spot now before classes fill up. Registration is free and easy. October 2014 webinars include: 

Heat Press Comparison, What to Know Before You Buy - Bob Robinson 
October 1, 12:00 pm – 1:00 pm https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/8470068393428485890

Production Focus: Reducing the Cost of CAD-CUT® Customization - Josh Ellsworth
October 1, 2 pm – 3:30 pm 
https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/4753431019446803713

Guide to Direct to Garment Printing - Mike Koval
October 2, 11 am – 1:00 pm https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/1329836584116453378

Heat Printing Performance Wear – Josh Ellsworth
October 3, 1 pm – 2:00 pm 
https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/2637574823418983682

For additional webinars, visit stahls.com/events. 

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

